# Seeing as I clearly can't say what I want on my Facebook..



## WantingABubba

Removed for privacy reasons x


----------



## teal

I suppose it could become more real for him once she is here? Apparently that happens a lot but it didn't for me. I've not seen my ex in almost five years - since before I found out I was pregnant (I told him over the phone). He's never met his son. His choice, I've given him opportunity. 

Not long now for you - almost full term!


----------



## Feff

You get used to it, it's hard but it gets easier trust me :) I've got a boyfriend now who is amazing with Elodie, I wouldn't have it any other way x


----------



## Miss406

Awww :( 

It's true what they say unfortunately, some children are better off without their ''father''. I use that term lightly, just because he got you pregnant it doesn't automatically make him a Father. 

You'll meet the right person one day, and that one person will bring up your child as his own - that's a REAL man and a REAL Father. 

Don't waste any kind of text message, phone call or whats app message on that waste of space, if he cared - he'd text / call / message you, after all it's his baby you are carrying! 

Try and forget him hunny, we're all you need right now :) xxxx


----------



## moomin_troll

I am for one much better off without my so called father.
How annoying that people are making those comments to you. 
I would still post ur status, and say well this is my Facebook and this is what I want to post about. I can feel angry if I want, unless uve been here, u have no idea. 
Some people need to be told lol


----------



## babycrazy1706

:hugs:


----------



## Dezireey

I think I would rather be a woman any day with a child to bring up alone, than a man who walked out on a pregnant girlfriend and a baby. They can be the most cold hearted of men but they will get reminders all their life and carry around that secret forever unless they redeem themselves. I know my ex has a conscience and is miserable in his life. So there is me, getting happier and happier everyday with my little boy and as you ladies know, the love you have for your child.is amazing and the bond is amazing. Sweetie, one day you will see how much of a luckier person you are than him. These FOB's make one of, if not the most stupidest and cruelest decision of their life and in the end it will be them who suffer. Our suffering is short lived in the beginning as we learn to get over them. They must walk around everyday seeing kids with Dads, knowing that somewhere, some other man is probably now bringing up his child and that child loves that man, not him.........yuk, I know I would rather be a woman than a man anyday. You will be fine, stay strong, hes a loser.


----------



## Meezerowner

It says in Wantingabubba's journal that she had her baby on the 2nd!

Congrats Wantinabubba hope you are having a lovely 1st week with your LO. :flower:


----------



## WantingABubba

Believe it or not ladies he contacted me when she was 9 weeks old and wanted to see her!

And I have a wonderful partner now who was there when Xianna was born and who loves her like his own.

Thank you for all the comments and support during what was a really, really tough time for me xx


----------



## surprisepg

awwweee congratulations!!! I know im soooo late I havent been on for a while... she is absolutely gorgeous hun! I am so proud of you and Im so happy that after all the pain and suffering you have been through you have a supportive partner.

I do hope that Xianas father decides to be a part of her life (although I wouldnt make it too easy for him) and I hope you are able to claim child support for her. Best of luck to you xoxo


----------

